# IMEI

## admin

,      ,        Ų.             .  *IMEI*   '  ,     .               GSM  UMTS. 
    . ,   IMEI ,      **#06#* 
          ,       - . 
             ,     .
        IMEI   䳿:               IMEI     : *#06#           IMEI   IMEI,       ,     IMEI,        .    IMEI   .            IMEI  ,  SMS-   14   IMEI    307 (  ,  SMS      ).  SMS-,      IMEI  -      : www.ucrf.gov.ua     SMS-     IMEI        -,      . 
      IMEI   ,    ,      䳺    SIM-. 
          SMS       :  IMEI           IMEI,     .      SMS,        . 
      -    ,       SMS-,         .

----------


## Xamka

,...
IMEI  ...

----------


## Sky

> ,...
> IMEI  ...

      ?  ?   -   .

----------


## Xamka

...
  ,  ...

----------


## Sky



----------


## Xamka

)

----------


## Sir_2006

> 

   

> ,...
> IMEI  ...

   
   :  http://80.91.178.149/index.aspx

----------


## Xamka

,  ,  03.01.2010      ...

----------


## Sky

> ,  ,  03.01.2010      ...

  *Xamka*,

----------


## art_b

-     ?

----------


## Mihey

))

----------


## Glavnyj Priz

-  "" . )))

----------


## Enter

> ...
>   ,  ...

       ,           ,      .

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,           ,      .

   .    .     .    2   .    ,       . ,   ,

----------


## admin

ֳ     ?

----------


## 23q



----------


## admin

> 

        ?

----------


## Enter

,   ,         .    .

----------


## 23q

*fragov*,     .

----------


## admin

*23q*, Motorola DEFY Plus, Motorolad DEFY Mini?

----------

